# Creature Craft runs the class VI Tumwater Canyon



## IcicleTV (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey all, Icicle TV here in Leavenworth, Washington.
ITV is a grassroots local website for the Leavenworth area. We feature interesting folks doing cool stuff.
We just released our new Creature Craft video and it's pretty fun. 
The guys hit the Wenatchee River's Tumwater Canyon section, with several large class V-VI sections of big water. It was a sunny day and we had several cameras rolling to catch all the antics. 
Have fun and thanks for watching, but don't forget to come back to Mountain Buzz.com afterwards for your WW fix.
We'll see you at the put in.
Icicle TV
Creature Craft runs the Tumwater Canyon | SPORTS & OUTOORS | Blog


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Dueling oar stations...sweet


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

How do you read the river effectively with that massive pylon in your face?


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

In the video it says that they are training for The Grand Canyon of the Stikine...that should be some good footage.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I wonder if it's like a double canoe, the front guy gives the push forward and the back guy who has better view angle does the steering?

Looks freaking awesome! It looks like those things just can't get stuck anywhere.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I have always thought these were dumb, its not that impressive to me to drop into holes sideways and surf till you get spit out. I have only seen them in person on Gore and it never looks like they have any control. Style has to count for something. 

Nevertheless, they keep running big big water, and they always seem to survive. I'll be interested to see how the Stikine goes if they make the attempt.


----------



## ciggyboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Who needs to demo that - I'll take one. Sweet gnar...


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

It's called a tandem canoe Kazak! Got a 12 June Westwater launch might need some low water advice. This'll be my first time solo!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

sweet vid, I remember walking the shit out of exit. So huge


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Gary E said:


> sweet vid, I remember walking the shit out of exit. So huge


Looks awfully tiny on my mobile phone


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

yep those guys are nuts.
reminds me of some great foamy boater lines i've seen.
they've givin me some fun parking lot rides in those things at gore.
good guys who have perfected the art of hucking.
from GJ i believe
good luck in the stikine


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

I know that as river folk we should all be respectful of all sorts of watercraft, and embrace new innovations and ways to run the shit. But FUCK that, creature crafts are fucking stupid! Nothing fills me with blinding rage like the site of one of those boats idiotically bouncing down a river. God Damn it.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I have to say this video impressed me. I think they have come a long way with their skills and equipment. Exit is legit and the second boat styled it.


----------



## IcicleTV (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for watching. As with every production, we only are showing you the most exciting moments filmed. Creature Craft is a safe, competent outfit that runs water they feel comfortable with. The Icicle TV crew had a great time filming this project with Creature Craft and came away impressed.
We also invite you to submit quality content in any form. We're just a bunch of folks trying to document local people doing cool stuff.


----------



## cart (Feb 14, 2012)

the boats look ridiculous but seem effective. thats some big manky gnar. kinda freaks me out that they wear seat belts but i guess for this design thats the way its gotta be


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

"I think they have come a long way with skills and equipment." Really? Equipment maybe. In fact, it seems like their equipment is so well designed that it renders all skills except a forward stroke obsolete. Who gives two shits if you can run something big in boat that can't even flip over? I have no problems with rubber pushers running the gnar, rafting or catarafting that shit would be pretty cool and very impressive. Creature crafts though? So. Fuggin. Lame.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I agree with Shitouta. That is a huge drop but there was zero skill involved. It looks like anyone could run it in that craft. Watch the oar strokes. Most of the time they are either flailing or sitting still.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally something rafters, and kayakers can agree on.


----------



## suzannetheotter (Aug 6, 2010)

it doesn't look as stylish or like they have much control, but i would do it! for me it would be more about the chance to experience such powerful water that would destroy me in a regular raft. I wouldn't CC down that run for bragging rights, just so i could know what its like to be in it. It would give people like me--who aren't ballsy class V kayakers the chance to huck some brutal walter


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Maybe I don't know much about the Huge Ggnar but that didn't look class 6 to me. Sweet runs and solid class 5 but 6? What maketh it so? Methinks six is unrunnable or death or some shit. Not bust through a couple of huge holes. Surf for a while and get flushed.

Am I off on this, oh experienced super gnar runners?

No disrespect to the creature craft crew.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Saw this on Tumwater the other day


----------



## constructeur (Feb 27, 2012)

Creature Craft at Sunset Falls-WebReady.mov - YouTube

Creature Craft Skykomish - South Fork - Eagle Falls Rapid - YouTube

I don't see how anyone would go down this kind of stuff without a 'tool' to assist them, but I'm a noob to rafting,and don't really give a hoot how people recreate so long as they're not riding dirt bikes through my camp or racing jet skiis all over me when I'm out on the drink...


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

have you naysayers ever even seen Tumwater? I have run it and it is the real deal (took out before Exit). Have you ever said to yourself - I think I'll take the creek boat today? well these guys are taking the right raft for the right run. that is pretty smart. If they run the Stikine are you still going to armchair and say they don't know what they are doing?


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

jeffsssmith said:


> Saw this on Tumwater the other day


Probably didnt see that huge log it must have been in their blind spot.

Yeah that creature can allow you to run anything but doesnt mean you can maneuver it anywhere


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Mania is spot on, i don't know of anyone that runs any part of that at high water, and most take out above exit when they do run it, and exit is commonly accepted as class VI. Cramer was over there a couple of weeks ago, i wouldn't be surprised if he was with those guys.....


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

If they run the Stikine, I'm only going to armchair and talk more shit than I am already.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Gotta agree with Shitta. And it is legitimate V+ not VI. Why do they even bother with oars? There's definitely some cat boaters outta Boise that could get that drop done with skill. About 8 years ago I got to watch John fuqua solo the entire canyon including exit at dusk in a G-force. That would have been awesome footage. I walked exit the next day.

It'll be sweet when they start strapping child seats in those things and start setting 'youngest child' to descend the stickine records! I bet we will all be paddling creature craft derivatives over niagra 25 years from now
Joe


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Who cares?

Modern whitewater kayaks and rafts are greater technological improvements over wood-shaped canoes and outrigger kayaks.... and even the stuff we had 20 years ago. 

So long as they're not destroying anything or killing people I really don't care how they get their thrills on a river... skill or not.


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

Ya know, I enjoy a number of hobbies and more than one trade. I hear hunters talk about archery being more sporting, true but few archers knapp arrowheads to fling with a longbow. Many woodworkers mourn that folks do not know how to use handtools properly, but few are willing to revert to such tools except under extreme duress. I agree that this boat is as ugly as a baboons behind. As graceless the worst albatross landing. But what a fun ride!


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Where do i sign up? 

Even in a Creature Craft that is BIG water. I would want to be in a CC for that run. Good Job guys!


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

TOTALLY AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

sleighr said:


> Ya know, I enjoy a number of hobbies and more than one trade. I hear hunters talk about archery being more sporting, true but few archers knapp arrowheads to fling with a longbow. Many woodworkers mourn that folks do not know how to use handtools properly, but few are willing to revert to such tools except under extreme duress. I agree that this boat is as ugly as a baboons behind. As graceless the worst albatross landing. But what a fun ride!


I wood work with hand tools only, and shoot a traditional stick bow.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> I wood work with hand tools only, and shoot a traditional stick bow.


And kayak in the newest, most modern boat design...

I'm just waiting for them to invent some super durable whitewater hamster ball to "roll" down a river in.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

> I'm just waiting for them to invent some super durable whitewater hamster ball to "roll" down a river in.


Done.

Hydro Bronc at Whistler - YouTube


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Man you pop a tube on one of those balloons and you are a dead man...


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

BrianK said:


> Done.
> 
> Hydro Bronc at Whistler - YouTube


What a demonstration!! I love the IK that ended the video showing how important it is to properly inflate your hydrobronc to run class ii whitewater!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Anchorless said:


> And kayak in the newest, most modern boat design...
> 
> I'm just waiting for them to invent some super durable whitewater hamster ball to "roll" down a river in.


Yes, and no. I have a remix, and a Jefe, but I also like my New Wave Big Foot squirt boat, and my 13'2" fiberglass Phenoix whitewater boat from the 70's. I also hand paddle. So I am not trying to make it to easy. I understand bouncing down hard whitewater any way you can, but to consider it a break through is a little crazy. 

Creature Craft this @1:42
Star Falls, Snake River - YouTube


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

I imagine someone might try. 

Heck, people have tried to kayak that.


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

Nobody has kayaked Star Falls at the flows shown in that video.. Nor has anybody rafted or creatured it.

Otherwise they would have died.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Favre said:


> Nobody has kayaked Star Falls at the flows shown in that video.. Nor has anybody rafted or creatured it.
> 
> Otherwise they would have died.


Wasn't this where those two guys tried to run about 15 years ago. One never appeared again and the other guy was badly beat up and lost his cat? if I am remembering this right.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

carvedog said:


> Wasn't this where those two guys tried to run about 15 years ago. One never appeared again and the other guy was badly beat up and lost his cat? if I am remembering this right.


Yeah. 

I do think they died.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*thanks for sharing this.*

Pretty cool stuff. That rock in the 2nd to last rapid seems like a pin machine. Glad the first guy didn't take that thing on his side. The idea of being seat belted into a raft seems counter intuitive? But man they took that stuff head on and came out smiling!


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

The bottom line is this: these things will always be novelty. People naturally seek out ways to improve themselves and push their skills. It's why kayakers run bigger, badder stuff but then also run a playboat down class IV, hand paddle stuff, run older kayaks, squirt boat, etc....


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Dry land training -- scroll down to aqua_toque's post/photo.

:: View topic - OT: Creature Craft Runs Tumwater


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

carvedog said:


> Wasn't this where those two guys tried to run about 15 years ago. One never appeared again and the other guy was badly beat up and lost his cat? if I am remembering this right.


I have never heard this story. I do believe you are talking about the two cat boats that rafted the Milner Mile where one was beat up and the other passed away. RIP.

Not sure there is any truth to people catarafting Star Falls. I don't believe this has been done, ever!

-Micah


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

*Bublik*

I am a little slow on the thread response but remembered seeing this a year or so ago. Here is a link to what I think was referred to on the National Geographic discussion the other day.

Bublik - the magic donut

While fascinating, these guys have a death wish.

Lanny


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^^wtf. That deserves it's own thread


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

lyhfamily said:


> I am a little slow on the thread response but remembered seeing this a year or so ago. Here is a link to what I think was referred to on the National Geographic discussion the other day.
> 
> Bublik - the magic donut
> 
> ...


Holy shit when they got pinned and that guy crawled out into the current, I thought the other guy got blown out, but he was in there the whole time. How did he breathe? The donut hole was full o water. Wow.


----------



## mcguire (Apr 11, 2012)

*wow*

Unraftable in anything else. They have come along way since the prototypes in '97. Incredable!


----------



## mcguire (Apr 11, 2012)

*WOW*

Unraftable in anything else. Incredable! They have come along ways since the first CC's I saw at Gore and Gauley in the late 90's. Super impressed.


----------



## Monto (May 15, 2012)

Bublik - The Magic Donut

Holy shit! 

Lesson learned: Everyone should boat with a carabiner + undetermined length of line attached to their backs.


----------



## Paperweightnate (Aug 25, 2012)

*Creature Crafts*

First of all, thank you Icicle TV for everything you have done. Whether you like us or not, Icicle TV is an awesome company of people building their community. Now for the rest: I run Creature Crafts. I am participating in the Stikine run in a few weeks. I would like to defend the company I represent. 1. If you have not been in one, you dont know what it is like. 2. If you have not been in one, you dont know what it is like. 3. We respect and bond with the rest of the boating community. We help others and have good relationships with the majority of boaters. Why people care what we ride the rivers in still amazes us. Is there skill involved, yes. We are made up of a group of professional Class V rafters, kayakers and cat boaters, we did not just jump in these boats and start running Class VI white water. Creature Craft has been around since the 1990's. 4. It is dissapointing to see the negativity we receive from some of you. We are some of the friendliest, most inviting people you will meet on any river we run. For those of you who would like to follow our trips and see more action, i hope you branch out and come find us. If were on the shore come down and say hi. SYOTR. Paperweight Nate.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Paperweightnate said:


> First of all, thank you Icicle TV for everything you have done. Whether you like us or not, Icicle TV is an awesome company of people building their community. Now for the rest: I run Creature Crafts. I am participating in the Stikine run in a few weeks. I would like to defend the company I represent. 1. If you have not been in one, you dont know what it is like. 2. If you have not been in one, you dont know what it is like. 3. We respect and bond with the rest of the boating community. We help others and have good relationships with the majority of boaters. Why people care what we ride the rivers in still amazes us. Is there skill involved, yes. We are made up of a group of professional Class V rafters, kayakers and cat boaters, we did not just jump in these boats and start running Class VI white water. Creature Craft has been around since the 1990's. 4. It is dissapointing to see the negativity we receive from some of you. We are some of the friendliest, most inviting people you will meet on any river we run. For those of you who would like to follow our trips and see more action, i hope you branch out and come find us. If were on the shore come down and say hi. SYOTR. Paperweight Nate.


Hmmm, I didn't know there were 'pro' Class V rafters and cat boaters and such. 

So you work for Creature Craft? And that pays the mortgage? Sign me up. 

I will run any kind of crazy shit if you all will pay my mortgage. I didn't realize there was that kind of opportunity out there. 

I will even put up with that giant impediment to downstream vision. I don't even like when someone stands up and fishes in the front of my boat but if I can deal with that, I can deal with the pillar of non-flipping. 

And a buddies buddy showed up with one at the MF a couple years ago and everyone at the ramp was fascinated to see the thing go up and then down the ramp. We didn't see them much after that but no one talked shit like shitoutta, but there were several questions.

Seems a bit weird to revive a two and a half month old thread to say you are butthurt about the negative things being said about CC. 

1. It's a weird tool to get down the river with. 
2. It's a weird tool to get down the river with.
3. That you are striving for 'acceptance' on the internet is a bit weird too. 
4. Don't act so hurt - it's the internet. It's not like we are kicking your puppy or talking shit about your mom. 
5. There is no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

1) all good points
2) all good points


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Sheesh, you guys should have flamed him for the STIKINE name drop. You've proven that you are not rad by posting on the buzz. We're all gapers here. Like those two say, lighten up, cc's look goofy so just go with it. Anyways, don't go dying up there.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

FYI, IMHO, although saying that you ran class VI sounded cool in the late 90's, now it just makes you sound like a tool. To clarify, "I just ran a class VI" = tool. "I just first D'd that brown" = professional river dirtbag without a mortgage.


----------

